
Interim Report into UK Wide Powercut on 9 Aug [pdf] - phab
https://www.ofgem.gov.uk/system/files/docs/2019/08/incident_report_lfdd_-_summary_-_final.pdf
======
bengale
> UK Wide Powercut

Not really...

> "In this instance c. 5% of GB’s electricity demand was turned off (c. 1GW)
> to protect the other 95%. This has not happened in over a decade and is an
> extremely rare event. This resulted in approximately 1.1m customers being
> without power for a period."

~~~
sdflhasjd
It affected customers in many different regions of the UK, rather than being
geographically localised.

------
sdflhasjd
This document says "HIGHLY CONFIDENTIAL" in the footer.

~~~
CMDBob
It does say that, but the report is available from a public facing area (this
press release here: [https://www.ofgem.gov.uk/publications-and-updates/ofgem-
laun...](https://www.ofgem.gov.uk/publications-and-updates/ofgem-launches-
investigation-power-cuts) ) so it's most likely fine.

